# Taxes



## lmayo7664 (Dec 8, 2012)

We are looking to retire to Mexico from the US. We will sell our house in the US and will rent in Mexico. We will be living on our social security which will give us an income of more than $40,000 a year. We are concerned about mexican taxes. How does it work? Is our Social Security income taxable by Mexico? I understand we will pay some US taxes.

Thank you LJM


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lmayo7664 said:


> We are looking to retire to Mexico from the US. We will sell our house in the US and will rent in Mexico. We will be living on our social security which will give us an income of more than $40,000 a year. We are concerned about mexican taxes. How does it work? Is our Social Security income taxable by Mexico? I understand we will pay some US taxes.
> 
> Thank you LJM


I believe that you only pay taxes in Mexico on income earned here, not on income from US Social Security. You will have to file a return every year with the IRS.


----------

